# TiVo Edge Activated Success Anyone?



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

Please share issues as another subscriber could not get his unit activated yesterday.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Or perhaps keep everything together at the pre-existing thread started by TiVo_Ted, EDGE - Issues we're tracking ?


----------



## rodlebod (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm fixed thanks to Tivo Ted!


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

Up and running.


----------



## ovittocs (Oct 7, 2019)

Took about an hour all-in including un-pairing (took me 10 minutes to realize a phone call is mandatory for un-pairing a card) Comcast cablecard from Roamio Pro, then pairing to EDGE. After that, it all works.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

ovittocs said:


> (took me 10 minutes to realize a phone call is mandatory for un-pairing a card


I normally just use the self activation

I used that when I went from Premiere to the Bolt.


----------



## ovittocs (Oct 7, 2019)

KevTech said:


> I normally just use the self activation
> 
> I used that when I went from Premiere to the Bolt.


As did I, however, it wasn't allowing me to enter the info online. Upon calling Comcast they informed me that they don't allow un-pairing of cablecards which must be done prior to allowing the card to be paired with the new box.

For clarification: This cablecard was removed from my Roamio Pro and inserted into the EDGE. If I had picked up an additional card, self install and pairing would've been easy.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

Tried self activation too as it was around 8am EST. They open at 9. Did not work with new host id. Had to call.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

If a card is already paired to a device that device will be listed so you select that device then select continue then input the Host ID/Data from the new device once the card is inserted into that device.
Basically it changes the pairing from one device to the other as the serial number of the card is already in the system you just need to change the host ID and Data.


----------



## ovittocs (Oct 7, 2019)

^^^^^
yep, I entered the Host ID, Data, continue, for Serial Number it was already listed so I just selected it, Phone Number, cablecard not found try again or call . . . . . 

Then I did it again, and again, and again, etc. I even entered the serial number manually at which point got an error stating that the number did not exist. Then I called and was told the card cannot be un-paired without calling the Cablecard Group.


----------

